# Sores towards the rear of my dog



## mike.y (Oct 17, 2010)

She is about 10 years old.

the first picture shows where it is on her body, the second shows the wound close up.

i'm not sure how old this wound is, but i found it today.

its about half as big as a penny.

she is healthy otherwise and gets all her shots and medicine

check out the pictures.

let me know if you need more info

Anyone know what it is?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like warts. Google pictures of warts on dogs, and you can compare.


----------

